# Is your in progress statement working ?



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

I've tried it on multiple devices and browsers. It just seems to load and go to the uber error screen (the one that says not very uber of us). Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like an issue with Uber. When trying to load your 1099 tax documents, it gives the same error
"There was an error. That was definitely not Uber of us! Please try again."

I just tried loading "pay" statements, same error. Try back in a few hours..


----------



## SteveSPG (Jan 14, 2015)

Having the same problem -- I figured overloaded servers ..... or the mice they hired to turn the wheels in San Francisco aren't going fast enough. Gonna try a bit later.... but frustrating it doesn't work.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

40 billion dollar technology company and they can't get servers to work, just wow!!


----------



## Kasra321 (Jan 26, 2015)

Nope... I can't get into it neither!


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Same for me since last night. RIDICULOUS......


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jan 29, 10:28
Hello CJ,
Thanks for writing in. I'm sorry to hear that you're having trouble opening your 1099. The engineers have been alerted and are working to resolve this as soon as possible. I recommend check the link again in a few hours. If you have any questions, please let me know.
Best,
Adam
*Uber Support*


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Same problem here... I've tried it on different browsers..still won't work.


----------



## NickNolte (Dec 12, 2014)

Works for me now.


----------



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

It's funny they tell everyone something different...



Hi 

Thanks for reaching out! Your summary will be available once your Form 1099 is complete. Keep in mind, your completed Form 1099 will not be loaded to your dashboard for security reasons. You will receive your complete Form 1099 via secure email by February 2nd, as well as a hard copy via mail postmarked by February 2nd.

To lean more about your Form 1099 and for help finding a tax professional, please visitpartners.uber.com, where you can also find quick answers to frequently asked questions.

Thank you for partnering with Uber!

Best,


Uber Support


----------

